# Nerd cred - share yours



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> All I can say is...it's about time. I've literally had dreams about such things, only to wake up to disillusionment. Now I can sleep peacefully. :happy:


dreams really can come true! 

i dreamt i invented the tv remote control once, only to wake up and find it had already been invented. such a downer. same with post it notes. and ziplock bags. lol. i should add that to my nerd list...


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Nyaaaa, GHOSTBUSTERS! I freakin' love them! <3
> I always re-built their tools with paper, wood or whatever the heck I could get my hands on. And we would play to be them veeeery often. Oh man. I luv ya Shadow! Ghostbusters are sexy!


*Resisting temptation to post childhood picture of me in Ghostbusters gear*

YouTube - Jack Black singing Ghost Busters in Be Kind Rewind movie


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> dreams really can come true!
> 
> i dreamt i invented the tv remote control once, only to wake up and find it had already been invented. such a downer. same with post it notes. and ziplock bags. lol. i should add that to my nerd list...


My mom works for the company who accidentally created the post it notes.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Jrquinlisk said:


> One of us! One of us! One of us!...


Gooble gobble, gooble gobble!



> Isn't it?


When you say a month and a half of fansubs, you mean that you've watched that many hours of it? If so, that's a good deal more than I've officially accounted for to the best of my recollection at this point. Very impressive.



vanWinchester said:


> Which reminds me...when I was a kid we sometimes had buddies over, and we would re-enact tons of cartoons like Turtles (Man, I even had a Turtles Tent, chair, golf-course and whatever >_<) or Bionic Six; Capt. Planet...tons of stuff. We would always handcraft some of their gadgets and play. I also had Storms *wings* (from X-Men).
> Great, now I feel like *playing* Anybody with me? <___<


I'm in. I call Michelangelo! *nunchucks someone in the head* :mellow: oops. 



> Hm, I am not sure I have pics of all my cosplays. But I could show you WHAT I was at least. For now. Maybe I do have some pics somewhere. Unfortunately most of the pictures I have are over in Switzerland. I am not sure I will ever see them again. =/
> Anyways, here. I was quite fond of being this character
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite costumes are always the home made ones, just because people can smile and be proud of what they made for themselves. It shows through when they're wearing them. Honestly, any pics at all would be cool.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I suddenly miss my old ninja turtles backpack that I used for at least a year after the zipper broke and it was stuck at least halfway open at all times. :sad:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Trope said:


> My favorite costumes are always the home made ones, just because people can smile and be proud of what they made for themselves. It shows through when they're wearing them. Honestly, any pics at all would be cool.


Yeah, those kick total ass, right? Man ^^
I remember that when I did the costume back then, I was highly into the game, and seeing that I did not want any copies of myself running around, I went for it. Okay, not MANY people recognized me, but some did and took a pic. Plus there were tons of guys who wanted to touch me. Tsss. *slaps their hands*
I toooootally wonder why. *sarcasm* :dry:
Anyways. Will need to see if I can find some pics. =3



Trope said:


> I'm in. I call Michelangelo! *nunchucks someone in the head* :mellow: oops.


*LMAO* Gotta love Mikey! He is so clumsy. xD
Which reminds me...I have a Lamin-Card Collection of the TMNT. Uhmm...let me see if I find a pic online. Yep, gotcha!
Okay, actually...I have TWO Lamin-Card collections. I got 2 books. I am a freak <_<°°
Oh and BTW, you can actually play a card game with those. So they are not just decor.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha! These are the best TMNT costumes ever.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Ha! These are the best TMNT costumes ever.


Oh my God!! *digs* =D
Those are awesome! But damn, nothing to wear in Summer! They make you die?! Now that's true nerdness! Not giving a crap about the hawt season.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Trope said:


> What server are you on? I have a lot of characters on that game too.


Well, my main is on Bellocan (a nice, quiet channel). She's a lvl 45 Cleric, which I realize isn't all that impressive. I'm a lazy lvler, what can I say XD I do have some lower level chars on Broa, Demethos, and Scania.



vanWinchester said:


> HELL SURE! Feel free to play with my stuff (no pun intended. Or maybe it was? xD)


I'm not even gonna touch that one ....the quote I mean, not your 'stuff' ....I'm just gonna shut my mouth now :crazy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> HELL SURE! Feel free to play with my stuff (no pun intended. Or maybe it was? xD)





Liontiger said:


> I'm not even gonna touch that one ....the quote I mean, not your 'stuff' ....I'm just gonna shut my mouth now :crazy:


Wow, the pheromones are flying...


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

To add to my list:

I had both the SailorMoon and Tenchi Muyo RPG and resource books.
I think ghosts and cryptozoology are interesting
I want a book nerd t-shirt
I collect postcards
I'm a photography nerd and bring my camera with me everywhere
I'm a manga nerd
I read my horoscope in the paper everyday
I like to pick flying ants out of the pool when they fly in and feed them to lizards because it makes for good entertainment


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I had both the SailorMoon and Tenchi Muyo RPG and resource books.


Welcome to the SMRPG Club then I guess. *grin*



Nocturne said:


> I think ghosts and cryptozoology are interesting


Oh and thanks for reminding me. Damned. It's like I have denied my nerdness about Para-Sciences; alternative medics etc. Doh! Sorry, sorry. 
In fact I am highly interested in those things. Plus I even make my own salves and stuff. Go freaks! Err, nerds. 

Hm, makes me think that you and me, we should have a talk somewhen. *smirk*


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Welcome to the SMRPG Club then I guess. *grin*
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks for reminding me. Damned. It's like I have denied my nerdness about Para-Sciences; alternative medics etc. Doh! Sorry, sorry.
> ...


Let's just go over to this corner here....^_-


lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one who did/does the rpg scene. I still do off and on. Gotta have that escape now and then.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Trope said:


> When you say a month and a half of fansubs, you mean that you've watched that many hours of it? If so, that's a good deal more than I've officially accounted for to the best of my recollection at this point. Very impressive.


That's how much I own. Sadly, I have yet to watch a good deal of it. Most of it is stuff I grabbed from my friends in a frenzy before I graduated. Granted, this isn't including what I watched during my two years in my college anime club. If we include that, the total would be something on the order of... *quick calculations* ...two weeks worth. :sad:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> My mom works for the company who accidentally created the post it notes.


post it notes were an accident? haha! you must have all sorts of post it notes merch lol


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Plus I even make my own salves and stuff. Go freaks! Err, nerds.


Yes! lol i had a friend who was a beauty nerd, it was great! we were going to get lab goggles and create serums and stuff, but it never happened


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> post it notes were an accident? haha! you must have all sorts of post it notes merch lol


Yeah how was that...they tried to make some awesome glue or something and then they realized how it totally didn't work for their planned purpose? Something like that? <_<
I know it was in some movie somewhen. Damn N-Alzheimer. Today it is bad. :dry:
Anyways. That qualifies you as nerd, Shadow. *grin*



PeacePassion said:


> Yes! lol i had a friend who was a beauty nerd, it was great! we were going to get lab goggles and create serums and stuff, but it never happened


Man, I am HEAVILY into such stuff, too. Wish I could do that with you. I have a microscope and everything here. Would be freakin' fun. I am actually even considering to swap job to some science-field. We should meet and do something. xD


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Actually, if I remember correctly, the Post_it was created partially in accident. 

The adhesive was a failure. Spencer Silver (I think!) had wanted to make something much more sticky. However, another man who was his friend had learned about his "mistake". Time passes and the friend finds himself at church doing hymns and wondering how he could make the pages easier to flip to. 

Thus, he recalled the failed glue. So the friend proposed the glue and paper idea to Silver and viola! They created Post-Its. The two men both worked for 3M and the rest is history. I can't remember the other man's name, but they were both equally credited, if I recall correctly. 

Its when I pull out useless information like this that I realize that A) I'd be a good teammate for trivia games :crazy: and B) Probably should have more readily applied myself in school. >_>


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah how was that...they tried to make some awesome glue or something and then they realized how it totally didn't work for their planned purpose? Something like that? <_<
> I know it was in some movie somewhen. Damn N-Alzheimer. Today it is bad. :dry:
> Anyways. That qualifies you as nerd, Shadow. *grin*


haha! maybe they were making stickers but the machine got whacked out of alignment then VA LA! post it notes. lol




vanWinchester said:


> Man, I am HEAVILY into such stuff, too. Wish I could do that with you. I have a microscope and everything here. Would be freakin' fun. I am actually even considering to swap job to some science-field. We should meet and do something. xD


YES i'm down! anywhere near seattle by chance??? lol 

you should create your own beauty line! that'd be rad! i will totally test/promote for you!! 

microscope and everything... wow... i have mad scientist hair now too, this is all coming together quite well...!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> haha! maybe they were making stickers but the machine got whacked out of alignment then VA LA! post it notes. lol


Haha, no, seriously, they wanted to make some awesome glue or so, and then they came up with that and somebody accidentally put a paper on it or so and then they went "Hey, this is handy". I know, it is VERY simplicated, but I can't recall the exact details right now. Damned. Been like this all day. Need more hops. <_<



PeacePassion said:


> YES i'm down! anywhere near seattle by chance??? lol


West Coast! Yes, I will end up there. =D



PeacePassion said:


> you should create your own beauty line! that'd be rad! i will totally test/promote for you!!


Yeah, done that. <-- has own little business already



PeacePassion said:


> microscope and everything... wow... i have mad scientist hair now too, this is all coming together quite well...!


I am a big freakin' Lab-Stuff nerd. I always wanted to work as Lab-Technician or so. And seriously, lately I have been considering to study that finally. That whole researching on stuff and picking it apart and finding solutions and mixtures and..Nya! Nerdness x 100! >/////<
I totally need to meet up with you when I come over there. Damn you! xDD


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Shenandoah said:


> I bow down to your nerdiness, cassini. Chemistry is my biggest weakness.
> 
> So, to be official about it, here's the Geek test:
> Geek Test: the original test from innergeek


Super Geek leaning toward Extreme Geek.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

According to the Geek Test...28.99%. Somewhere between Total Geek and Major Geek.

I'm surprised it isn't higher...


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Munchies said:


> Is there any other ENTPs that doesn't fit the nerd description?


dude. it's not cool to have 0 nerd cred. not in this thread anyway. which sort of makes you... a nerd.....


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I fit the Geek description. GEEKS > NERDS


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Ookami said:


> I fit the Geek description. GEEKS > NERDS


nerds geek out every once in awhile.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Tell me about it. I'm the Modern Cool Nerd according to that one test. I scored High in Geekiness and Nerdiness.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Ookami said:


> Tell me about it. I'm the Modern Cool Nerd according to that one test. I scored High in Geekiness and Nerdiness.


you are well rounded i see!! what about dorkiness? or is dork the new nerd?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

=P Ofcourse not. Dorks are Dorks.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I wrote a GOW 2 horde guide. I invented the AR skill theory in the bungie forums. I can speak latin. I have spent at least 100 hours watching anime, and finally, I quote RVB characters, especially sarge, and my score on the test is: 15.38462% - Geek


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I write fanfiction.

I own the first six seasons of 24 on DVD and most of the related books that have come out.

In high school I would spend my breaks and lunch reading in the library.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I learned to fake a British accent from watching Harry Potter movies when I was eight.

Around that age, I also read grammar books and dictionaries for fun.

My idea of a social gathering consists of a round of FaceBook Scrabble.

I want my name in binary tattooed down my spine.

Mannn, you guys beat me. :frustrating:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn.
001010101110110101010000111010111110101010100101010111010101010101010011001!


----------



## LPtheBeastly (Jul 15, 2009)

I have geeked out a little during the summer: 

1) I downloaded the complete library of cards for a specific popular card game in the hopes of learning the intricacies and altering the flow of playing a TCG 

...and...

2) I started playing a game called Simutrans, which consist of you the player building, ultimately, an efficient transportation system. That shit is tight!:crazy:


----------



## Sachetan (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I am a geek in disguise. My job is pretty cool and I hang with the cool crowd, but...

I was a top student at school - despite of my not studying or studying far less than my buddies. Really!
I'm a classical pianist and have sang in choirs for years.
I'm into scifi and go see every movie there is.
Never read a chick lit or saw a chick flick.
Watch only documentaries on tv.
Have a complete collection of comics and manga. And anime of course.
Don't bother to wear make-up or take off my jump suit when crocery shopping.
Am not interested in celebrity gossip, clothes, diets, shopping, trends, popular music, trying to look cool myself...

I think there's plenty more but don't want to spoil the cool reputation of ENTPs totally :tongue:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Warhammer, Fantasy and 40,000 but I prefer 40k.

Among the books that are lying on my night-table or whatever it's called (bed-table?..) I have 1984, The Lucifer Effect and the catalogue for Stockholms university :crazy:

I'm a gamer 

I tend to discuss movies with my ESFP friend, my other friends laugh at us once we get going and say that we should make our own tv-show.

When out on the net, I tend to have one or more pages of wikipedia up at all times either surfing upon subjects discussed in the forum or just "looking around for fun".

On the last swedish midsummer, I found the house-owner's philosophy books and while my SP friends where all getting drunk and playing SingStar I sat reading philosophy and discussed it with the owner.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I swear to god you sound NF.
Here's some more nerd cred: 



 
And





 
I memorized all those phrases. I also remember every single monster from Chocobo's dungeon 2. I speak in Latin, sing anime themes (claymore, evangellion) at random. I attempt to translate songs into latin as I'm listening to them. I use IM speak and Sargeisms in regular conversation. I write fanfiction for Gears of War and Left for dead.I also have the history of Melkor memorized.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to play some D&D today... wish some of you all could join me!

I'm too much of an introvert to goto it but GenCon is this weekend... wish I could have gone...


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> I use IM speak and Sargeisms in regular conversation.


You mean you actually SAY "idecay" and "ohemgee"? ELL OH ELL! xD


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I say Lol or ROFL.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm excited for school tomorrow. Not because it's Friday, but because it's lab day in Chem.! We're dying our goggles. Purple and black tiger striped goggles = sexy nerd gear.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

tartetatin said:


> I'm excited for school tomorrow. Not because it's Friday, but because it's lab day in Chem.! We're dying our goggles. Purple and black tiger striped goggles = sexy nerd gear.


Want! That sounds much more entertaining than my last Chem Lab class. Slaving over Bunsen burners in dark, hot, stuffy rooms is not my idea of an enjoyable class.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha, we were practicing lighting the Bunsen burners yesterday, too. The lab safety video was mildly entertaining though. Anyway, I settled for dark purple for now, like until I get some paint markers. Masking tape doesn't work very well for blocking the dye when using multiple colors, unfortunately. But it's still piiiimmmppp!


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

For my fellow brothers and sisters in booknerdity I checked this book out today.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

When I was in first grade, I had an obsession with dinosaurs and would read every book I had on them. When I was in sixth grade, I was trying to teach myself Spanish, French, and German. I learned a few things, but they didn't stick in my mind. Also, that year, I had an obsession with learning about time travel and space, so I read a lot of that. 7th and 8th grade, I was obsessed with The Science Channel. 

I still watch a lot of documentaries now on a lot of scientific things and historical events. I like going to the library to pick them out. If there is something interesting on the Science or History Channels, I'll watch them. 

I really like books, but you don't have to be a nerd to like them. I prefer books to people. I also think I prefer my computer to people, too, now that I think about it. 

I look forward to going to my classes. 

I like a lot of sci fi and fantasy novels/movies, but I don't think I become obsessed.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Croire c'est voir said:


> I'm excited for school tomorrow. Not because it's Friday, but because it's lab day in Chem.! We're dying our goggles. Purple and black tiger striped goggles = sexy nerd gear.


I'm taking a General Organic and Biochemistry class right now. Fridays are our lab days too. I am pleasantly surprised as to how I like the labs. I normally just like learning the material through the lecture, but this year, the labs are more enjoyable.


----------



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, it started at age six going on seven when I first saw Carl Sagan's Cosmos on TV and became obsessed with astronomy. A seven-year-old waxing on about neutrinos? Pretty nerdy. I read a lot of sci-fi in elementary school too--and those AD&D Choose Your Own Adventure books. Plenty of Heinlein there, until my best friend turned me on to Star Trek in sixth grade. I didn't watch a lot of TV, so I got my fix through the novels. Read most old Star Trek novels at least once and could go on for a while about which stories are the best, etc. Oh, and conventions. Yeah, I've been to a few. Starting in middle school (late 80s). I saw James Doohan give a speech and sing, and it was a time I remember with great fondness.

There's also language geekdom in there--like studying Russian in my Latin class, but the teacher not minding because I was getting straight A's anyways. I'd also debate the Christians in my classes (which sort of sucked, as I'm not confrontational--but they usually started it by accusing me of Satanism... um, no, Atheism is not Satanism). Then there's the simple nerd cred of being _called_ a nerd for most of your childhood.

Nowadays, I really relate to "The Big Bang Theory." Plus, I met my husband because we like the same fantasy and sci-fi authors. Take all that as you will.

So, do we get an award here or what? How about a vintage model of a Klingon battle cruiser or something? roud:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Trope, you showed me anime porn. I don't know what's geekier than that. :tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

All in a day's work.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Aren't the rhinestones just amazingtastic? 

I feel obligated to add more to the conversation. Today, I corrected my friend when we were on the Twister at the fair and he said "centrifugal force". It's "centripetal force". I think most NTs here have had that discussion though. xD


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

Let's see...

1. I like old-school video game RPGs (you know, with the li'l sprites and all)
2. I have a small/moderate collection of manga
3. I'm with _thewindlistens_ on D&D: I've never actually played the game, but I really like the in-game structure of the universe in its various settings. I also follow the "Order of the Stick" webcomic.
4. I enjoy reading speculative fiction (fantasy, sci-fi, etc). More importantly, I am very much into supernatural fiction in the tradition of Lovecraft, M. R. James, and Algernon Blackwood.
5. I juggle... occasionally
6. I don't watch any television (I guess that's not so much geeky as it is out of the norm)
7. I play the ocarina? (Personally, I don't consider that geeky but some people might)
8. I like reading dictionaries
9. Oh, and I've also started playing Go recently (the board game). That's one game with a very simple beauty to it.

...Can't think of anything else, although after making a list I seem to have more geeky interests than I thought =}


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

The only real nerd cred I've got in my name is that I run Ubuntu 9.04 rather than Windows or Mac.


----------



## Deadhorace (Oct 30, 2008)

GO is fun I wish I played it more


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

Naydra said:


> 7. I play the ocarina? (Personally, I don't consider that geeky but some people might)


At this point in time playing the ocarina would be considered incredibly hipster and cool by most people, if you had said the same thing about five years ago it would be geeky.


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

Let's see... 

I've an extensive collection of various choose your own adventure books, a whole bookcase filled and then filled in again with them. I have another 100 or so fantasy/scifi novels. I'm also something of a sucker for the background of DnD and other table top games, but the actual mechanics of the games don't really appeal to me.
I made over 50 thousand kills on Call of Duty 4 online last year, with a fairly impressive kpd of ~2, and was playing in a team until my pc died. I've also been playing games since I was 7 on the Genesis (Sega fanboy).
I've played so much of the ASCII game dwarf fortress that it no longer looks like the matrix. XD
I must have watched at least a months worth of anime, and all that in the last two years. Includes the entirety of Bleach and Naruto. Following them and a few others by manga now.
I'm following 7 webcomics.
I've prepared a personal zombie apocalypse survival kit... can't afford all of it yet, but I'll hopefully be ready before it happens 
I've cosplayed at an anime convention.
I'm an archer!

I think the thing that holds me back from becoming a bigger nerd is that I'm not really a sucker for sci-fi, and collectibles that I can't use for something don't hold a lot of appeal for me. Admittedly, my apocalypse survival kit isn't likely to see much use in its intended area, but it's still some incredibly useful stuff. Figures, dvds and manga... I dunno. Just don't get the point of having them.

I was also a big fan of pokemon too when I was younger, with many lvl 100s, only... I find the text scolling speed unbearably slow these days, even on fastest. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

entperson said:


> At this point in time playing the ocarina would be considered incredibly hipster and cool by most people, if you had said the same thing about five years ago it would be geeky.


Hehe, interesting. I've heard people refer to it as a "hippy" instrument before, but never "hipster". I guess hipsters are appropriating anything these days ;}


----------



## TotalPigeon (Aug 8, 2009)

My circle of friends would instantly recall fond memories of ocarina of time upon hearing about the above. This association would give the player instant cred, hehe. Possibly a reason for the perceived cool?


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

I just have to say this : ORDER OF THE STICK FTW! Celebrating 681 web comics since ????. I blame a friend who showed me them a month or two ago, read the first 670 in like 3-5 days. The wait sucks thought!


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I obsess over things nobody knows about. I recently found a cd of Mary Martin's Peter Pan and I was super hyped about it. Sadly, nobody knew what I was talking about. There was this other time when I speaker came and decided to talk about the Id, the Ego, and the Super Ego. He used an image of Spock(SUPEREGO), Kirk(ID), and Bones(EGO) to illustrate Freud's idea, which made total sense, and nobody knew who they were which was rather annoying... Everyone looks at me weird when I say something to support someone else. I don't really get it. What's worse, is I have some nerdy facts stored in my head. I sometimes find myself thinking about the Adding Machine(Play), Thoreau's Noble Savage, and dystopian societies. Does anyone ever experience that?


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Listening to classical music is very exhilarating for me. I follow every note like a conductor.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

AhmenRah said:


> I just have to say this : ORDER OF THE STICK FTW! Celebrating 681 web comics since ????. I blame a friend who showed me them a month or two ago, read the first 670 in like 3-5 days. The wait sucks thought!


I think I've been reading it for nearly 3-4 years now (x_x) ~ 

Yeah, I know what you mean about the waiting, especially whenever he goes on hiatus for like a month -- s'horrible, lol... The story's getting interesting after recent events though ;}


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*Some of my nerd creds ...*

*Vasoline* ...

Here's a nerdy math joke for you ...
*Q:* What do you get when you cross an elephant and a mouse?
*A: * (at bottom)​<HR>
*Some of my nerd creds:*
​


I am a certified nerd, having a degree in Astrophysics & Math.


I've had a webpage continuously since fall of 1994 !


I own an 8-inch diameter telescope in the original trunk.


In order to prioritize exam-cramming, I calculated potential final grades, based on exam % of grade, grade on exam, and grade going into exam. These charts became so popular on my dorm door that I coded them in HTML tables and posted them online.


I code all my HTML in WordPad.


I can program in languages noone has ever heard of and noone will pay for.


I won costume contests as Elvira and Alice in Wonderland, having made both costumes and my prom dress.


I can explain proper usage of "that" vs. "which"; "lie" vs. "lay"; and I reference Fowler's regularly.


When I was a kid and my mom was shopping, I was organizing the office supply section (does being Obsessive-Compulsive count as nerdy?).


One of my monikers is Renegade Grammarian because I actually email webmasters to tell them of spelling & grammar errors (this is how I got my first webpage).


I have harvested all 5966 of the Windows icons from my computer in one folder because I always customize folder and shortcut icons.


I made a chart of Kiersey Lingo I'll load to my profile.


I had a cat named Möbius, Moby for short.


Back in 1995 I took a 15-day road trip out west and took 41 rolls of film. After spending a fortune to get them out of the photo shop and 14 years, I still haven't gotten around to scanning them and writing the stories for my website.


I checked the ages of the antediluvian Genesis generations to make sure that everyone died in the Flood (the numbers actually work out).


I have attached my split keyboard, 10-key, and mouse to a lap board with Velcro so I can kick back in my wing-back recliner while playing on the internet. For less-typing-intensive sessions, I use my wireless keyboard (with thumb-joystick-mouse). Efficient or Lazy? It's in the eye of the beholder.


I know the recipe to calculate the date of Easter (the Sunday after the Friday after the full moon after March 21.

Math Joke:
*A:* Elephant Mouse sin(theta)(requires knowledge of vector calculus)​


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

SoSaysSunny said:


> Here's a nerdy math joke for you ...
> *Q:* What do you get when you cross an elephant and a mouse?
> *A: * (at bottom)​...
> Math Joke:
> *A:* Elephant Mouse sin(theta)(requires knowledge of vector calculus)​


_Ahem_. A vector of magnitude |Elephant|*|Mouse|*sin(theta) perpendicular to both Elephant and Mouse, thank you very much! :tongue:



SoSaysSunny said:


> In order to prioritize exam-cramming, I calculated potential final grades, based on exam % of grade, grade on exam, and grade going into exam. These charts became so popular on my dorm door that I coded them in HTML tables and posted them online.


Would you perhaps be willing to share this? I know some people (possibly including myself) who would find this quite useful.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*Frustrated by PersonalityCafe's Minimum Postings Rule*

*PersonalityCafe wouldn't let me 
post my Nerd Cred with links 
because I'm too new 
(I don't have 10 posts yet).
:sad:

So please visit my profile 
and then click on the blog tab 
to view the posting 
with all the links 
and a few more items added.
:happy:

 THANKS!
*​


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I own the all of the seasons of Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis

I have stayed up until 7 AM playing Final Fantasy games

I like to listen to NPR

I think guys with glasses are super attractive


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Erm.. Hrm.. hrm.. *thinkin'*

Well, video games bore me to tears. I was never very interested in academia, because it's narrow and structured, and seeks to fill your head with a bunch of non-interesting details of their own choosing. No clubs really. 

Actually, I don't think that I am very nerdy/geeky at all. On the surface, someone would sense that there is something very out of the ordinary about me- but it's isn't a Horde t-shirt. 

When interacting with s types, they don't peg me as being a nerd until I talk about something more intellectual- but I'm fairly certain they just think that I'm "smart" instead.

So, a non-nerdy NT here, oh, and I am not very fond of math, either. :shocked:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

im studying Set Theory :laughing:
isnt that nerdy? my stat class thinks so


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Any Maplestory fans here? I brought this up a long time ago on this thread, but I figured I'd do another roll call. Here's me:








<-- xClerity, lvl 54 Cleric, Bellocan
That's my main, at least. I have character ADD, so there's like 10 other ones :crazy:

If there's anyone else out there who plays, be my friend! Maybe we can party sometime roud:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I used to carry a purse. And in that purse, I used to carry...a TI-83! Guys, every girl totally has one in her purse. Just so you all know. roud:

Also, I apparently have an unintentional collection of calculators from the past. There's a mechanical one that was my grandma's that my grandpa gave me as a "puzzle" to figure out. There's an old LED display one from who knows when. There's my odd-looking TI-83 that must be older than anyone else's, since it looks nothing like anyone else's I've seen. 

Then there was the hour I spent on Windows' command prompt, learning the commands it accepts. I actually wrote it all down, knowing I'd forget most of it, then practiced a few.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mrmatt said:


> im studying Set Theory :laughing:
> isnt that nerdy? my stat class thinks so


That's- that's AWESOME! :laughing:
What do you think of Cantor?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I've beaten over 200 video games in my life.
I have a "Gladiator" title in World of Warcraft. For those of you who don't know what this means, you can obtain titles in the game. In the Player vs Player portion of the game Gladiator is the highest title generally obtainable. You need to be in the top 0.5% of the playerbase to get the title. Yes if you play World of Warcraft and post on this forum I'd probably fuck you up with my eyes closed. I don't play anymore though.


Besides playing a lot of video games I don't have much nerd cred though.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> I forgot to mention that I used to carry a purse. And in that purse, I used to carry...a TI-83! Guys, every girl totally has one in her purse. Just so you all know. roud:


So true. My TI-84+ is part of my survival kit.

Also, instead of flipping a coin, I use the random integer function on my calculator. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Editing.
...


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

I've consistently ranked 1st in science and maths throughout high school.
In senior study, I filled up most of my units of study with science and maths (chem, phys, bio and Ext 2 maths which apparently is more difficult than 1st year maths in uni). I was also one of the highest ranking maths students in the state (top 5?)
I spent most of my lunch breaks in the library during my final year of high school.

In 1st year of uni, I did chem, phys, bio, genetics, human bio, maths, maths, maths and maths. (I did extra studies). I did the undergraduate medical admissions test, and came in the 99th percentile (i.e. top 1%). And now I'm currently doing premed...

I play a lot of games as well. I love MMORPGs, Pokemon, WC3, SC, Street Fighter, etc...

Oh, and I actually have a social life somehow...


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I own the first three seasons of sailor moon, and all of the movies. I have the first season of inuyasha, the complete collection of witch hunter robin..

I took IT+ in the highschool that I did complete. I have worked at gencon, and I like martial arts fighting games.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

NastyCat said:


> I've consistently ranked 1st in science and maths throughout high school.
> In senior study, I filled up most of my units of study with science and maths (chem, phys, bio and Ext 2 maths which apparently is more difficult than 1st year maths in uni). I was also one of the highest ranking maths students in the state (top 5?)
> I spent most of my lunch breaks in the library during my final year of high school.
> 
> ...


Enneagram 2w1 INTP? You make me sick. You are a disgrace to INTP. GTFO


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

I got fired from my jobs for driving agressively three times in one month.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Rourk said:


> Enneagram 2w1 INTP? You make me sick. You are a disgrace to INTP. GTFO


Oh sheesh, if I had changed one answer, I probably would've been a type 5w4.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to play d&d, now I play wow, I have 3 computers, and a server running red hat or ubuntu, depending on my mood, learned how to use Linux using command shell no graphic interface.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

NastyCat said:


> Oh, and I actually have a social life somehow...


Heretic! He must be shunnnnnnnnned! 



Croire c'est voir said:


> So true. My TI-84+ is part of my survival kit.
> 
> Also, instead of flipping a coin, I use the random integer function on my calculator. Anyone else do this?


Oohh, I didn't think of that. Then again, I don't think I have that function on my calculator, so that might explain why I never thought of that.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

i read the instructional manual for a TI-84+ calculator at one point....:shocked:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> Oohh, I didn't think of that. Then again, I don't think I have that function on my calculator, so that might explain why I never thought of that.


Odd, I would think any decent graphing calculator has a random number generator. Did you read the entire manual, and/or exhaustively experiment with the various commands?

DISCLAIMER: Mine's a Casio; I have next to no experience with a TI-83.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Jrquinlisk said:


> Odd, I would think any decent graphing calculator has a random number generator. Did you read the entire manual, and/or exhaustively experiment with the various commands?
> 
> DISCLAIMER: Mine's a Casio; I have next to no experience with a TI-83.


Okay, never mind. I found it. I just didn't explore extensively enough. Cool. 
Hey, I could have used that for a Monte Carlo section we did. *pouts* Oh well.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I recalled my nerdy big-brother-from-another-mother whipping out his TI-83 to use randint( to explain the Monty Hall problem to me.

So trippy. :shocked:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

The only cool thing I did with my TI-83 was make programs that would say inappropriate things to you :laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Croire c'est voir said:


> Yeah, I recalled my nerdy big-brother-from-another-mother whipping out his TI-83 to use randint( to explain the Monty Hall problem to me.
> 
> So trippy. :shocked:


Monty Hall or Monte Carlo?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I can identify deficiencies in a person's diet by their smell and gait.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> Monty Hall or Monte Carlo?


Monty Hall problem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^ That thing. I'm not sure if you're referring to that as well.

NephilimAzrael - WOAHHH! That's so cool!


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

heh Monty hall problem. we discussed that in stat, I didn't like the phrasing that I recieved when given the problem lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm unemployed and in a World of Warcraft guild named We Have Jobs.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

What counts as nerd cred?



Nightriser said:


> Heretic! He must be shunnnnnnnnned!


Shun the non-believer! SHUNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Science Officer (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm almost positive I count as a nerd. Very positive, in fact. I pour over any Heinlein book I can get my hands on, same goes for Asimov and Niven as well. And Star Trek. Oh yes Star Trek. I love Star Trek. :laughing:


----------



## Pixel 6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Can solve a Rubik's cube consistently in the 30 second range.

Type in the Dvorak keyboard layout. (including on iPhone)

Have 3 laptops..

I rank in the top 10k players in Runescape.

But I would like to specify that I am a GEEK... not a Nerd. 

I think geeks study things to be like this lol. Nerds don't have a say... they just are. 

***EDIT*** 
Damn. just talked to a barista at the coffee shop I'm hanging out at. She just defined geeks, nerds, and dorks. She said I'm definitely a geek... and that nerds are just uber smart... I then proved that I'm a geek by saying I should try harder to be a nerd lol.

My 2 pennies.

- Pixel -


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

You are ranked in the top ten thousand in Runescape. Wow.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Wasting your talent on runescape. That just makes me sad. I would also like to specify that I am a geek and not a nerd.

I'm studying Na'vi & I'm almost done learning how to write in binary.


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorite chan board is /co/.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine is /B/  JKing I hate 4Chan.

I name my computers & treat them as if they were human babies  I hit my brother for touching my laptop.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Pixel 6 said:


> I rank in the top 10k players in Runescape.


 
LOL im a lvl 77:crazy:

EDIT: dont play much anymore


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

010010000110000101101000001011000010000001100111011011110110111101100100001000000110110001110101011000110110101100111011001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000010010000001110000011000010110100101101110001000000110100101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100001011100110111001100101110


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

Go visit /co/, /co/ is love.

...I named my first computer "Argo" after the greek hero Jason's ship. Because I anticipated adventure. I was not disappointed.


----------

